# Water coming from under the dash



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

There is a service bulletin regarding this issue.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks,I'll have to find it I was like what the **** when I seen it today. Just got the car a week ago (2016 LS) trying to keep it as nice an clean an NO rust as much as I can here in the great state of Pennsylvania an them dumping salt on the roads


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Attached


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I agree. I live in NJ and I dump it on the roads! I try to rinse my 14 off after I drive it in the salt, and clean it when its warm enough to.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks CruzeDan for all your help on this matter. I'm very picky about my hard earned money an when I put it out on a new car it should not have this problem. I love the Cruze but this is major in my book it only has 315 miles on the car . Thanks again for all your help


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Just bring her in they will fix it up!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Does that mean this can happen when it rains too?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

curious if we claim this without seeing the problem we can get this done as preventative measure. im sure here in Florida it will happen soon enough. it wont be the dry season for ever.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Grizzlybear said:


> Thanks CruzeDan for all your help on this matter. I'm very picky about my hard earned money an when I put it out on a new car it should not have this problem. I love the Cruze but this is major in my book it only has 315 miles on the car . Thanks again for all your help


 That is why they offer a warranty with your purchase. There is not a car brand out there that does not have problems with some models or recalls of some sort. They will fix it and you'll be golden.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> curious if we claim this without seeing the problem we can get this done as preventative measure. im sure here in Florida it will happen soon enough. it wont be the dry season for ever.


If yours isn't experiencing it I wouldn't mess with it. Its not something all cars will experience.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 14, 2016)

Yep your right on that .BUT I been fighting with the dealer even though I have all the bulletin paperwork and info from off of this site in with me to show them improve its it on going thing since 2012 with the cruise . But I'm a Chevy man I've had full size K10 K20 since I've started driving this is the first car . But it's getting fixed Thursday after that should be GOLDEN


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> If yours isn't experiencing it I wouldn't mess with it. Its not something all cars will experience.


that may be so but ill be moving up north in the next year to year and a half. would be good to get it done now and prevent water entrance vs later trying to remedy it. wet carpet in Florida? open windows and 2 hours dry... wet carpets up north... good luck


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 14, 2016)

It is raining hard here all day today floor soaked. Dealer canceled my appointment to drop off the car when I called them to tell them I was coming to drop it off because they didn't have a loaner car to lend me , gave it to somebody that brought their car in earlier to get the transmission worked on Going straight to higher up on the chain now this is crazy. About to fix it myself :rage:.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 14, 2016)

How things change when you go straight to the BIG dog .called GM yesterday car will be in the shop first thing Monday morning being completely fixed :+1:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

After reading this thread, and the OP being the first poster in the three years I've been here to experience a water leak, I've a strong suspicion that either his cowl center drain is plugged with debris or the leak is from elseware.

We'll see,

Rob


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 14, 2016)

They could not find a leak but had pics to prove it. Showed the Chevy bulletin an acted clueless about it said if it does it again let them know .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Grizzlybear said:


> They could not find a leak but had pics to prove it. Showed the Chevy bulletin an acted clueless about it said if it does it again let them know .


Find a different dealership ASAP. The one your trying to work with is worse than clueless. Between the pictures and the bulletin they should have just applied the fix recommended in the bulletin and billed GM for a warranty repair. The fact that they didn't, even after GM called them, tells me all I need to know about their business practices.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 14, 2016)

That's what I did they ordered parts should be getting fixed tomorrow


----------

